

Are iPads and tablets bad for young children? - andyjohnson0
http://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/jan/08/are-tablet-computers-bad-young-children

======
_Simon
No, but the constant posting of pseudo intelligentsia bullshit from the
Guardian may be...

